# Looking for a salsa recipe



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Cooking tacos tomorrow and am tired of the store bought stuff. Does anyone have a favorite salsa recipe they would share?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

It's hard to beat HEBs fresh (not jarred) medium salsa that is in the produce section. Don't get their hot, it will light your fire! Right now they have Hatch chili hot salsa, it is medium hot and very good too.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Herdez Salsa. Their Casera Salsa is the best flavor for us, nothing else comes close.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

We use a mocahete to grind comino, garlic, onion and toasted, skinned jalepinos. Just add a little water and tomato sauce to taste.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Give this one a try and see what you think...

*Ingrediants:*
3 Hatch or Anaheim chiles
2 jalapeÃ±os
2 plum tomatoes, cut in half, lengthwise
3 cloves garlic, peeled
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 cup chopped cilantro (optional)
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lime juice (optional)

*Instructions:*
Turn on the broiler and place a rack 5 inches away from heating element. Line a cast-iron skillet or baking sheet with foil and place the Hatch chiles, jalapeÃ±os, tomatoes (seed side up), and garlic on the skillet. Cook under the broiler for 7 minutes, and then remove the skillet from the oven. The garlic should have light brown spots on it. Remove it from the skillet and place in a blender. Turn over the Hatch chiles and jalapeÃ±os (leaving the tomatoes as they are), and return the skillet to the oven.

Continue to broil the chiles and tomatoes for 7 to 8 more minutes or until nicely charred. After this time, remove the skillet from the oven. Place the tomatoes in the blender, and put the Hatch chiles and jalapeÃ±os in a paper sack or plastic food-storage bag, close it tight and let the chiles steam for 20 minutes.

To capture any juices and other flavorful bits, add 1 cup of water into the foil-lined skillet, swirl it around, and then pour it into a glass measuring cup. The water should be a light brown color much like the color of weak tea.

After the chiles have steamed, remove from the bag and rub off the skin. Remove the stems and seeds from the chiles and add them to the blender. Add 1/4 cup of the skillet water to the blender and then pulse on low until everything comes together. Depending on how thick you want it, add more skillet water until itâ€™s your desired thickness. Stir in the salt, taste, and make any adjustments.

This is a terrific salsa as is, but you can give it a brighter flavor by adding cilantro and lime juice, if you like. And you can serve it warm or let it cool, itâ€™s good either way. Store it in the refrigerator, and it should keep for about a week.


----------



## BENfishing (Nov 5, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> It's hard to beat HEBs fresh (not jarred) medium salsa that is in the produce section. Don't get their hot, it will light your fire! Right now they have Hatch chili hot salsa, it is medium hot and very good too.


X2 HEB fresh salsa is off the hook. Had to buy 2 containers because kids like it too.


----------

